# Conectar unidad dvd rom (SD-C2502) de laptop a una pc



## diodozener (Feb 17, 2011)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si es posible conectar una unidad dvd rom sd-c2502 de una lap top viejita que se me echo a perder (el disco duro) a una PC de escritorio. Lo que pasa es que esta compu no tiene lector de dvd, solo de cd. Desde ya agradesco sus comentarios y sugerencias!!


----------



## moiskey2 (Feb 18, 2011)

saludos.. de poder si se puede solo deberás prácticamente comprar un adaptador. otro observación es q los dvd-rw tales SATA o IDE no superan los 10 a 15 USS tendrás q ver realmente.. nuevamente sobre la adaptación si lo quiere hacer tu tendrás q pelear con 50 pines y ademas la alimentación.. saludos


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2011)

En www.dealextreme hay todo tipo de adaptadores e incluso cajitas para hacerlo usb. Es barato pero tardan bastante en enviar aunque te puedes fiar de ellos.


----------

